
Monzo’s tone of voice guide – how they write clearly, with examples - genmon
https://monzo.com/tone-of-voice/
======
genmon
Interesting given the kudos Monzo is getting for the clarity of their bank
transfer postmortem:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20231845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20231845)

The tone of voice guide is written in such a way that any team could adopt it.
It's excellent.

